# Is the Western 2500 salter really this crappy



## KissMyWake (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been running a western 1000 tail gate salter for a few years now and last year I picked up a 2500 without checking on here first. I figured it would be of the same quality as all of the other western equiptment i own.(Currently running 6 unimount plows and 1 1000 tail gate salter). 
This thing is a giant piece of junk, is there any way to retrofit it so that it will actually work or is it a complete loss. I wont even sell the thing as I wouldnt want the bad karma from the lies i would have to tell the new owner.
I am wanting to run bulk rock salt through it. I did try some bags i had around and it still spread like crap.


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

We have a few 1000 s in use and I dont think they are that good. Looked at 2500 but stuck with the 1000. We are not running bulk?Bulk could be problems in there?


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

A friend of mine had a similar problem with bulk salt in one of his tailgate spreaders... We ended up extending the agitator up 6 or 8 inches.. problem with that was he started to have problems with motors about once a year so he kept a spare on the shelf.. I dont think it was ment to work that hard but it seemed to solve the problems of getting the material to the spinner disk. alot of the smaller tailgate salters are not ment to run bulk product that can vary in size. Westerns ProFlo2 is a nice tailgate spreader that will run sand bulk or bagged.. I have one and love it.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

The 2500 is a POS. I had one for 3 days and forced Western dealer to take it back. Wobbles. little plastic deflectors kept coming undone, jam after jam after jam. I too went from the 1000 to the 2500 figured it would hold more than the 1000 NOPE actually holds LESS. That's how I got them to take it back, they were off on their numbers. Plus my friends are all lawyers.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

After buying my snoway .75 yard stainless, I will never use a TG spreader again.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

Is the western 2500 the same as the fisher 2500 because i just bought one this week but i only do a few driveways with it. So far so good . The highest setting on the fisher is even with my bumper, I own a ford f350 crew cab 05, I saw another post which was talking about it being too low. The one thing i don't like is u have to manually set the feed amount which means u have to manually open and close every time. But I can't complain i paid $ 850 for unit and another $ 120 to have the wiring installed.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Stanggt24;1595632 said:


> Is the western 2500 the same as the fisher 2500 because i just bought one this week but i only do a few driveways with it. So far so good . The highest setting on the fisher is even with my bumper, I own a ford f350 crew cab 05, I saw another post which was talking about it being too low. The one thing i don't like is u have to manually set the feed amount which means u have to manually open and close every time. But I can't complain i paid $ 850 for unit and another $ 120 to have the wiring installed.


It takes about ten minutes to install the wiring on a TGS. Why on earth did you pay someone $120? And who the hell charged you that because I want to make sure I NEVER EVER go to that shop.....


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

No not this one u have to run the harness from the battery to inside the cab then run it to the back of truck , then connect to a ignition fuse in fuse panel then connect to battery must be different type u are talking about because this one took about 2 hours to do.


----------



## Scotte199 (Nov 16, 2020)

KissMyWake said:


> I have been running a western 1000 tail gate salter for a few years now and last year I picked up a 2500 without checking on here first. I figured it would be of the same quality as all of the other western equiptment i own.(Currently running 6 unimount plows and 1 1000 tail gate salter).
> This thing is a giant piece of junk, is there any way to retrofit it so that it will actually work or is it a complete loss. I wont even sell the thing as I wouldnt want the bad karma from the lies i would have to tell the new owner.
> I am wanting to run bulk rock salt through it. I did try some bags i had around and it still spread like crap.


I bought a 2500 6 years ago. 35 pallets through it and no issues. I empty it twice a season, clean it out, and service it. Works great.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Scotte199 said:


> I bought a 2500 6 years ago. 35 pallets through it and no issues. I empty it twice a season, clean it out, and service it. Works great.


Good to hear! I Noah guy who has been waiting for a review before taking the plunge on one


----------



## 715Plower (Jan 14, 2015)

I bought a Western 2500 and installed a vibe on the frame with a toggle switch. When the salt stops spreading flip it on and any bridging issues are resolved.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have since sold that salt spreader and bought a Boss 800 I think tailgate spreader can run either bagged salt or sand mixture in it. Also has wheels so one person can attach to truck when u need to use it.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Stanggt24 said:


> I have since sold that salt spreader and bought a Boss 800 I think tailgate spreader can run either bagged salt or sand mixture in it. Also has wheels so one person can attach to truck when u need to use it.


Good gawd i hated the boss tailgate spreader 
The jam o magic 5000!

I hope you have better luck with it that we did
If it wasn't jammed it would just drool product out 
Like we were trying to catch snipes or something


----------

